# The process.android.process.media has stopped error message



## Ivanrooni (Aug 19, 2011)

I keep getting this message. "Unfortunately, the process.android.process.media has stopped". Choices are Report or Ok. 
What does this mean? How can I remedy it? Anyone else having this problem? 
Running: GummyNex 0.8.2 with lean minimalistic kernel 2.5.
What happens if I report it? I usually hit ok and move on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

A report is sent to Google. Do you have Google currents installed by chance? Usually going into apps under settings and clearing the data for the media apps four of them don't remember what they all are helps but it usually comes back.


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay, I was getting this message like crazy last week. But I was having secondary symptoms of my media failing to be detected by mediascanner. When I checked the logcat, it showed that mediascanner was running out of memory. After chasing down several rabbit holes, I finally found that my issue was what I can only call "file bloat" on my sdcard. Simply put, there were so many files on my sdcard that mediascanner was pooping out before it could scan them all. What were these files? The culprit for me was all of the data stored by the Google Currents app. It had, somehow, literally downloaded over 600,000 individual files in its cache, totaling almost 1GB.

It took some time, but I erased the entire bunch, and immediately, my mediascanner began working properly and loading pictures and things I had added. Mediascanner used to take several minutes to detect new images on my sdcard. Now it takes seconds.

I found lots of others experiencing problems with Google Currents. Not sure what it was doing, but I don't use it now.


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

tebower said:


> Okay, I was getting this message like crazy last week. But I was having secondary symptoms of my media failing to be detected by mediascanner. When I checked the logcat, it showed that mediascanner was running out of memory. After chasing down several rabbit holes, I finally found that my issue was what I can only call "file bloat" on my sdcard. Simply put, there were so many files on my sdcard that mediascanner was pooping out before it could scan them all. What were these files? The culprit for me was all of the data stored by the Google Currents app. It had, somehow, literally downloaded over 600,000 individual files in its cache, totaling almost 1GB.
> 
> It took some time, but I erased the entire bunch, and immediately, my mediascanner began working properly and loading pictures and things I had added. Mediascanner used to take several minutes to detect new images on my sdcard. Now it takes seconds.
> 
> I found lots of others experiencing problems with Google Currents. Not sure what it was doing, but I don't use it now.


I'm curious, where on your SD card did you find the Google Currents cache files?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

And that's why I have an app that clears cache everyday, even off my sdcard. I don't know how it'd work on the Galaxy Nexus.

Edit: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.lsartory.cachecleaner.ng"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

holmsc said:


> I'm curious, where on your SD card did you find the Google Currents cache files?


It is in /sdcard/Android/data/com.google.android.apps.currents/

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

That's crazy about currents. That might be the problem. Sounds like something that could also happen by restoring system data in titanium backup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

1.5 gb in my folder. Wow

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I recommend add a .nomedia file to all folders you do not want mediascanner snooping around in. This will reduce potential for errors and reduce post-boot lag.

You can also delete the Current's data folder without adverse event.... It will just take forever to start the next time.


----------



## Pakmann2k (Feb 4, 2012)

Or, force close music. Clear cache and start back up. If persistent, uninstall music and reinstall. Had this happen a few time with google music after flashing and restoring. The system gets confused. Never had a problem after doing one or both of these things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

